# The table that should never happen. Chapter D, the grimy little misfit nobody loves.



## Brink (Jan 26, 2015)

Is everyone tired of these series?
Anyone liking them?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm enjoying them. I'd like to continue to see more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm loving it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 26, 2015)

Here it is. A Shelton no.5 plane. Found it under a bunch of junk in a thrift shop. 
Quirky little thing, funny blade adjuster and all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 26, 2015)

Love the series! Keep em coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 26, 2015)

In between dealing with snow removal stuff, I did get half of the plane a quick soak in Brinklean rust remover. Hopefully I'll get the other half done tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2015)

Brink said:


> Is everyone tired of these series?
> Anyone liking them?




You must be joking. I didn't know monkeys were also trolls. Yours are among the most popular threads on this site. And for good reason.

S - U - B - S - C - R - I - B - E - D

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2015)

What exactly are you using to strip the rust if you'd share your secret? I've got about 2 dozen planes I want to clean up and that might be easier than sandblasting them.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 26, 2015)

It's a proprietary blend of caustic personality, rotating ferric technology and monkey shines

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2015)

Ah yes, A sander

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

Brink said:


> It's a proprietary blend of caustic personality, rotating ferric technology and monkey shines


Sounds like codswallop to me!!! Stay warm and safe this evening!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2015)

A new suit for this old bum...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2015)

Man, I don't even use handplanes, but this is interesting stuff; keep 'em coming! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2015)

I love this stuff man...keep on keepin on...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2015)

Tony said:


> Man, I don't even use handplanes, but this is interesting stuff; keep 'em coming! Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2015)

Way cool! Can't wait to see it done. Subscribed!


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2015)

Done!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2015)

More views.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2015)

Niiiiiiice. How's the saying go . . . the frog became a diamond when the pumpkin kissed the princess's rabbit foot . . . some thing like that. Nice resto Brinkster.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Niiiiiiice. How's the saying go . . . the frog became a diamond when the pumpkin kissed the princess's rabbit foot . . . some thing like that. Nice resto Brinkster.



There's no frog, the blade rests directly on the body.



 

I did use diamond hone to sharpen it.



 

Princess and her pumpkins.



 

And her rabbit with four lucky feet.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow. That's the post of the month year thus far. Are you sure you're not a dolphin posing as an ape?


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2015)

Stupid dolphin can't use iPad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 28, 2015)

Doesn't even look like the same plane. Impressive work Brink! I don't think I've ever seen that kind of depth adjustment before. How does she run?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2015)

The varnish on tote and knob needs a day to dry. 
Test run tomorrow.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 28, 2015)

This has been fun to watch and a great motivator for me, bought 12 planes last week and when I went through the box in the garage realized I had about 20 more to clean up. Started by cleaning and polishing a nice Craftsman No. 4 today, will probably do the No. 3 craftsman tomorrow. Looking forward to getting my Stanley No. 6 and No. 7 in usable shape!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 28, 2015)

I'd be all over those Stanley's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2015)

That came out sweet brink. Nice job sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks dang good Brink! Nice Job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 29, 2015)

Officially done. Not bad, getting whispy oak shavings like this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------

